# Exploding in Sketchup



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been using SU for about 3 months now, and have become pretty handy with it. However, I cannot seem to "explode" my project. Users of SU will know what I mean.

I tried a plugin, found here.

Couldn't get it to work - thru any combination of groups or components - not that the directions were that clear.

Can anyone point me in the right direction? They have another script there on Smustard, but it's $20, and I don't know if it works….


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Honestly, I do my parts measuring and project "explosions" manually. I looked at the Smustard scripts, but wasn't willing to pay the $ to try them. I generally save the file under a new name and then tear it apart for measurements and such.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 7, 2008)

Pretty much the same as I do… easy if you group your parts, or make components out of them


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

I have asked the same question some time ago http://lumberjocks.com/topics/3604. deltxguy made a plugin that makes cutlist which helps a little. I think he intends to add to it the functionality of making the cutlist in sketchup world.


----------

